# رجاء الاطلاع



## ++menooo++ (15 أبريل 2006)

*:smil16::smil16::smil16:الاول عندى مشكله و هى مع كل الاعضاء و هى ان المنتدى لا يتيح تنزيل اكثر من 15 صوره او سمايلز فى المشاركه الواحده كما ان مش بقدر انزل موضوع كبير على جزء واحد يعنى لازم بجزءه لجزئين او 3 اجزاء على الاقل علشان ينزل الموضوع و الا الصفحه مش بتكمل تحميل:t9::t9::t9:*
*اتمنى المشكله دى تتحل:smil8: *
*و اقتراحى هو ان الزعيم يغيرلنا الشكل اللى فى اعلى المنتدى و هى صوره الكتاب المقدس بقترح انها تكون عباره عن فلاش متحرك*

*و عايز رأيكم فى ان الزعيم يخفى المنتديات الترفيهييه فى اسبوع الالام و يترك منتدى المناسبات الدينيه و ده يكون فتره اسبوع الالام بس علشان نعيش مع المسيح و الموقف لان المسيح فى الوقت ده بيتالم ميصحش نكون احنا بنلعب و بنهزر فى الفتره دى:heat: :heat: *​


----------



## reta (15 أبريل 2006)

*بص يا اخ menooo*

*بص يا اخ menooo احنه مش لازم نلعب لعب تسلايه احنه ممكن نلعب العاب دينية مثلا اسالة من الكتاب المقدس او اسالة عن سير القديسين *


*reta:94: *


----------



## reta (15 أبريل 2006)

*بص يا اخ menooo*

*احنه مش لازم نلعب لعب تسلاية احنه ممكن نلعب العاب دينية مثلا اسالة عن الكتاب المقدس او عن سير القديسين:94: *


----------



## reta (15 أبريل 2006)

*بص يا اخ menooo*

احنه مش لازم نلعب لعب تسلايه احنه ممكن نلعب لعب دينية مثلا اسالة عن الكتاب المقدس او عن سير القديسين 

reta:94:


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 أبريل 2006)

عزيزتى ريتا فين الالعاب اللى بتقولى عليها دى


----------



## reta (15 أبريل 2006)

*بص يا menooo*

*مش لازم تكون لعبه بس ممكن انك تجيب اسالة من الكتاب المقدس وتسالها لاعضاء المنتدى وهمه يجوبو*
*وعندي حل تاني هو انك تجيب اية من الانجيل مثلا يكون اخر حرف بل اية هو ف اذا حد يعرف يجيب ايه تبدا بحرف ف وكده كل واحد يجيب اية اخر الاية دي كمان يجيب اية *

*وثالث حاجة انا اسفة انا اسمي جانيت مش ريتا *

*شكرا:99: :99: :99: *


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 أبريل 2006)

طيب يا جانيت اللعبه دى موجوده بالفعل
بس عايز اقولك اننا بنعيش المسيح فى حياتنا يعنى ده هيكون فتره اسبوع الالام بس و يوم العيد هيكون فرح و على فكره انا عايز راتيك فى الموضوع بتاعى الفلاش المتحرك


----------



## pola (16 أبريل 2006)

كلامك صح يا مينا
بالنسبة لقفل منتدى الترفيهى


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا بولا على مرورك و بالنسبه للفلاش يوم العيد


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2006)

*أنا اؤيد قفل المنتدي الترفيهي في خلال اسبوع الالم 

وبالنسبة لاضافة فلاش متحرك فا اظن اني ممكن يبطئ عمل المنتدي *


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> *:smil16::smil16::smil16:الاول عندى مشكله و هى مع كل الاعضاء و هى ان المنتدى لا يتيح تنزيل اكثر من 15 صوره او سمايلز فى المشاركه الواحده كما ان مش بقدر انزل موضوع كبير على جزء واحد يعنى لازم بجزءه لجزئين او 3 اجزاء على الاقل علشان ينزل الموضوع و الا الصفحه مش بتكمل تحميل:t9::t9::t9:*
> 
> *اتمنى المشكله دى تتحل:smil8: *​





أنت تأمر يا باشا, قول كم صورة بدك و انا اغيرها


*



و اقتراحى هو ان الزعيم يغيرلنا الشكل اللى فى اعلى المنتدى و هى صوره الكتاب المقدس بقترح انها تكون عباره عن فلاش متحرك

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*الفكرة حلوة جدا... لكن متأخرة,,, يعني لحد الان ما عملناش الفلاش و يأخذ وقت حتى نعمله و كان المفروض نضعه من الاول...*​ 

*



و عايز رأيكم فى ان الزعيم يخفى المنتديات الترفيهييه فى اسبوع الالام و يترك منتدى المناسبات الدينيه و ده يكون فتره اسبوع الالام بس علشان نعيش مع المسيح و الموقف لان المسيح فى الوقت ده بيتالم ميصحش نكون احنا بنلعب و بنهزر فى الفتره دى:heat: :heat: 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تم تنفيذ الفكرة...*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا روك حبيبى على تنفيذ الفكره*
*و لو ينفع نعمل الفلاش حتى و لو بعد العيد و حتى نثبته لان هيكون فيه تعب و مجهود *
*و بالنسبه للصور لو ينفع تبقى 20 - 25 صوره*
*هيكون افضل كتير و شوف انت الانسب *
*شكرا حبيبى*


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

*طيب زيدناها لل 20 ولو بدك اكثر انا كريم و انت تستاهل*

*اما بالنسبة للفلاش, فمسألة الفلاش حتبطئ من سرعة تحميل المنتدى زائد انه ما في فلاش مناسب تحت ايدي لحد الان.. لكن ممكن احاول محاولة صغيرة من تصميمي... بس مش وعد يعني انا و ضروفي و وقتي...*


----------

